# [batch]Cpu uptime rausfinden



## Me again rofl (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine Exe mit der man die Uptime der Cpu rausfinden,
konnte die hab ich leider irgendwie in den weiten der Festplatte verloren(oder gelöscht) 
auf jedemfall find ich se neme T.T

gibts da irgend ne möglichkeit sich das selbstzubasteln?


----------

